# Menthol Juices



## Seemo.wm (20/11/18)

Like @Rob Fisher , I am a menthol head
And cannot get enough of Panama from Wiener Vape Co. Still the perfect, well balanced, summer menthol vape.

Which other menthol juices have youguys found to have the same effect?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/18)

Seemo.wm said:


> Like @Rob Fisher , I am a menthol head
> And cannot get enough of Panama from Wiener Vape Co. Still the perfect, well balanced, summer menthol vape.
> 
> Which other menthol juices have youguys found to have the same effect?



Red Pill, XXX, Panama, the one from Naked, GBom Moondrops, Exclamation (more of a Litch vape)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (20/11/18)

Seemo.wm said:


> Like @Rob Fisher , I am a menthol head
> And cannot get enough of Panama from Wiener Vape Co. Still the perfect, well balanced, summer menthol vape.
> 
> Which other menthol juices have youguys found to have the same effect?



It depends how cold you want it, Red Pill is outstanding, but recently my ADV is TKO Ice Pick. This is a very cool which i love but might be to much for others. Ice pick is like wicks gum with ice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/18)

Ash said:


> It depends how cold you want it, Red Pill is outstanding, but recently my ADV is TKO Ice Pick. This is a very cool which i love but might be to much for others. Ice pick is like wicks gum with ice.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh that was the other one! Thanks @Ash!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (20/11/18)

Panama
XXX 
Exclamation !
Vapreme- Liquid Crystal

Cant leave home in the morning without at least two of the above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (20/11/18)

Thanks guys, definitely going to get those!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (21/11/18)

Has anybody tried the Still sippin iced from Tuglyfe?
Opinions?


----------



## Brommer (21/11/18)

Screamo Mango for me thanks


----------



## Seemo.wm (21/11/18)

Also, opinions on the Vgod frozen trio?


----------



## Vilaishima (22/11/18)

Adam se Klokke. Cannot live without it but balanced and smooth it most definately is not, it more more like a solid kick to the groin. Those who are familiar with it will know what I mean.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Adam se Klokke. Cannot live without it but balanced and smooth it most definately is not, it more more like a solid kick to the groin. Those who are familiar with it will know what I mean.



Sounds very good @Vilaishima !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (24/11/18)

I love Panama, but haven't been able to find it in stock with any of the retailers I visit. I'm in the Pretoria / Centurion area, if anyone can point me to a store that has it in stock. 

Sent from my FIG-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (24/11/18)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I love Panama, but haven't been able to find it in stock with any of the retailers I visit. I'm in the Pretoria / Centurion area, if anyone can point me to a store that has it in stock.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX2 using Tapatalk



Have made a thread for you in the Who Has Stock subforum @X-Calibre786 
In that subforum vendors can also respond directly with stock suggestions 
Also tagged the juicemaker in that thread for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

